# How to find a good doctor in Milan?



## asea

I am moving to Milan later this year from London & was hoping somebody on here would be able to advise me on the best way to find a decent (preferably English speaking doctor). 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

I know that both the US and UK consulates often publish a list of English speaking doctors in the country. Check the websites for the US and UK consulates in Italy (probably Rome) under their sections for their own nationals living in Italy.

The lists are not recommendations, but just responses to a questionnaire the consulates send round every year or two - but it does give you some idea who claims to be English-speaking in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## asea

Thanks very much!


----------



## fiore

When you search for milanexpat in google or yahoo you will find this website with links to english/international clinics and doctors


----------



## melina

*Dr. Carlo Di Martini*

If he's still in practice, Carlo DiMartini is good. English is ok but great sense of humor.
b


----------

